# ich werbe euch und biete raidplatz || horde



## Mastersebb (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich suche jemanden der gerne von mir geworben werden möchte.

 

Ich hätte lust an diesem Wochenende voll durchzustarten und einen neuen Charakter zu leveln. Das ganze spielt sich auf dem Server Eredar-Horde ab. Ich bin dort Offizier in einer Raid-Gilde die Hochfels mittlerweile auf Farmstatus hat. Wir haben vor nächste Woche mit dem HC-Raid zu beginnen. 

 

Wenn ihr Interesse habt biete ich euch die Möglichkeit, mit mir gemeinsam zu leveln, um anschließend auf Endstufe beim Raiden teilzunehmen. Wenn ihr mögt könnt ihr mich gerne im Battle.net unter dem Battletag basti304#2559 adden um dann alles weitere zu klären.


----------

